# Blue Eagle - my first aluminum mix



## ed4copies (Apr 9, 2008)

The pattern is familiar, the artist well-known:






Like the others of this pattern I have done, the lines will "line up" no matter where you hit the threads.  I find this a very salable feature to the pen.

UNLIKE others I have done, this includes aluminum in the pattern (although I could NOT get the light to hit it in a way that makes this obvious).





This is a closer pic, trying to show the aluminum and blue, as well as the "main wood" which is ebony.

This turned MUCH easier than I expected, although I did just a half hour or so per night, for 3 nights.  THEN, worked on the CA finish (which is not my forte')

Hope you find it "interesting".


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 9, 2008)

Interesting?!!?!? Nah, I think it's scrumptious! 'course, I've been a fan of these blanks since I first saw and held 'em. Mmmmm, good.
Nicely turned Ed. Looks great.


----------



## LouisQC (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice pen Ed. Kudos to Eagle for a great blank. I'll have to look him up. His blanks are superb.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice Ed and Eagle!  [^]

So tell us Ed how were your nerves by the time you got down to the bushings?
Eagle told me it was easier to turn his blanks with your tongue sticking out the left corner of your mouth.  Didn't work for me as every time I clenched my teeth I bit my tongue.[]

That blank would loog great on a Rhodium Retro too!  I think that baby blue is just right for you!

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 9, 2008)

Ed ! That is really nice ! Thanks for showing me what a real pen should look like ! [8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 9, 2008)

One more outstanding combination from Eagle, the blue,ebony and aluminum create a really great look and you did a masterfull job.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice work Ed, I was fortunate enough to turn one of his earlier blanks, don't have the nerve or the skill to try some I have seen lately.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Very nice Ed and Eagle!  [^]
> 
> ...



Remember those snide comments about my "Blank-drilling" skills???  I found a pretty good formula for making the "turning" process fairly simple.  BUT, I wouldn't want to take the fun out of it for YOU!!!

Anyone else, just send me an e-mail, HAPPY to share.[}][}][}]

Wouldn't want to see you injure your tongue, but if you bite off a typing finger or two ---  well, no great loss!!![:0][:0][:0]


----------



## LEAP (Apr 9, 2008)

That is one nice pen, great job from you both. I have to admit I have not really cared for some of the Eagleized blanks posted lately. Just too busy for my taste, But this one I love.


----------



## Tanner (Apr 9, 2008)

I like this blank a lot!  It's not as busy as others I've seen.  The color combination is fantastic.  You did a very, very nice job on it Ed!!  It sounds like patience is the key with these.  I may have to try to get one of those blanks some day.  My Mom says I have the patience of a Saint.[:0]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I now know why these are wave pens.  If you put this one up for sale you can wave bye-bye.  Well done.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 9, 2008)

That's another Ripper ED! another feather in your cap! mate an achievement one can be proud of.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say you suck, but it wouldn't do any good. Nice job to the both of you. And I'm hot on the trail of replicating this one as well. But I work slow so it'll likely be a while.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 9, 2008)

DID YOU MAKE THE BLANK??????[}]

Beautiful work, Ed.  And, naturally a beautiful blank.  How long you had that sitting around?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow Ed, Nice pen, looks like you didn't have any trouble drilling this particular blank, I think I'd probably bit my tongue off if I were ever lucky enough to get hold of one of Eagle's blanks, either that or I'd need to buy some more underwear [:0], probably both [][][]


----------



## VisExp (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!  Looking at the blank I count 21 layers in each wave!  Talk about intricate detail.  The pen looks beautiful.  Well done to both of you.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> 
> I like this blank a lot!  It's not as busy as others I've seen.  The color combination is fantastic.  You did a very, very nice job on it Ed!!  It sounds like patience is the key with these.  I may have to try to get one of those blanks some day.  My Mom says I have the patience of a Saint.[:0]



Tim,

NO ONE has EVER said anything like that about me.  I turn pens partially because I can see a finished product in 20 minutes.  So, doing these blanks challenges my patience.  I now turn these in 20 to 30 minutes, too.  Just takes 5 or 6 sessions of 20-30 minutes.  Keeps me from BLOWING UP the pen or my nerves!!!

There is a real feeling of accomplishment when you see the finished pen, though.  MANY can do it, but NOT EVERYONE.  I like that.

Eagle has been kind enough to make quite a few blanks that Dawn has acquired for me.  I am fortunate to be his friend and equally fortunate that Dawn enjoys putting these "opportunities" in my path.

Thanks to both of them!!!!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2008)

VERY STRIKING!!

Both "technicians" are to be praised... this is a beautiful piece in all respects.


----------



## gwilki (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a great piece, Ed.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.

Now back to my regularly-scheduled "simple" stuff - show next week!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 11, 2008)

Ed that is fantastic penturning, I like those blanks escially as they line up when putting the cap on, great work my friend![]


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice Ed! I like the little 'stripes' in the blue stripes, very cool looking!


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like that Ed.Great work.


----------



## TurnaPen (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like what I have just seen, where is the "EAGLE" that makes those blanks? [?]Can he fly over to Oz?, where is his website? I must admit, don't really know what has gone into those blanks and the degree of difficulty in preparing and turning, but all previous comments seem to indicate something special and i am very curious! Well done Ed. Amos[][][]


----------



## Malainse (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> DID YOU MAKE THE BLANK??????[}]



[)][)][)][)]

Very nice work.....


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't worry, Mitch.  Gerry knows who made the blank.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WoodenInk_
> 
> I really like what I have just seen, where is the "EAGLE" that makes those blanks? [?]Can he fly over to Oz?, where is his website?



Eagle does not have a web site that I know of. However, check out one of our other members sites (Tuba707) at http://www.thewoodmall.com/

Under turning stock you can usually see some of Eagle's blanks for sale there. [8D]


If there is something special that you want made, PM and I can give you Eagle's email. []


----------

